# This is not a joke: SoulWoW



## Reformed Baptist (Apr 14, 2009)

[video=youtube;Dpqi56EWnQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpqi56EWnQ8[/video]

I thought it was a joke, but its not.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! Tetzel is looking rather young to be so aged.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 14, 2009)

> But there is only one way to clean yourself from the inside out.



By confession? What happened to repentance? Oh yeah, doing penance is the formula. How, many hail Mary's do you need to do?



> To give you that almost baptized feeling.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh my! My wife is already scared of the ShamWow guy. Now we have "Father Vic" to contend with as well?


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, but it applies equally well to the latter, too. Thus my embarrassing admission for the day: Yes, I, Paul, have the ShamWow. I just had to try this thing; if it really worked as on the commercial, that would have been fascinating. It doesn't.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 14, 2009)

Paul, at least all you are out is your $20. What of the misdirected souls who actually depend upon our modern day Tezel's to "earn" themselves a berth on the good ship Soteria?


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 14, 2009)

I refer you all to the answer I gave on the thread "Why Aren't You Roman Catholic."


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 14, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Paul, at least all you are out is your $20. What of the misdirected souls who actually depend upon our modern day Tezel's to "earn" themselves a berth on the good ship Soteria?



Sad, isn't it? At least I got some reusable paper towels out of my adventure.


----------

